# My parents are gone all next week



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Suggestions on what to do during said time


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Suggestions on what to do during said time



Fuck your dog.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Fuck your dog.


Just once or like every day or every few hours or what


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 13, 2009)

One would assume the answer is something along the lines of "anything you would normally not be able to do."


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

Par...ty?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> One would assume the answer is something along the lines of "anything you would normally not be able to do."


The problem is, there's a lot to choose from


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Just once or like every day or every few hours or what




Do nothing but fuck your dog.  the whole time.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 13, 2009)

- Be responsible and impress them upon their return.
- Make millions.
- Better yourself.


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> The problem is, there's a lot to choose from



This is why God invented paper and dartboards. Make a list and put various options on the nearest dart board. Proceed to throw darts. Foolproof.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> - Be responsible and impress them upon their return.
> - Make millions.
> - Better yourself.


But that's no fun


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Fap in the living room.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Fap in the living room.


no penis


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> no penis



Then shlick in the living room. 

Hey, once they get back, you'll never be able to do it again. 

So consider that an opportunity.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Then shlick in the living room.
> 
> Hey, once they get back, you'll never be able to do it again.
> 
> So consider that an opportunity.


true


webcam involved or no


----------



## Azbulldog (Dec 13, 2009)

Spend the entire week...naked.


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 13, 2009)

no


----------



## KatmanDu (Dec 13, 2009)

inb4 "omg i'm so there"


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

vision quest
then a party


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 13, 2009)

wait this isn't 4chan...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> vision quest
> then a party


no friends


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> no friends



okay then just a vision quest you depressing fucker


----------



## Attaman (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> no friends



You could invite FAF. :V

A good thing to do might be change their locks, look for their bank account numbers / PIN's, and make sure that when they get home they no longer can access their house and you have full control over their funds.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Get naked and stuff.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You could invite FAF. :V
> 
> A good thing to do might be change their locks, look for their bank account numbers / PIN's, and make sure that when they get home they no longer can access their house and you have full control over their funds.



and then
jail

aint no time to be indecisive about your life and hideous sexual fetishes in there
its shank or be shanked


----------



## cruncheweezy (Dec 13, 2009)

...Take a bath in Jell-o.
It's even a question?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

cruncheweezy said:


> ...Take a bath in Jell-o.
> It's even a question?



that doesnt work
youve never tried
shut up


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Go on a drinking binge and do donuts in the middle of the road


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

cruncheweezy said:


> ...Take a bath in Jell-o.
> It's even a question?


Aw man i want to try this


----------



## Trevfox (Dec 13, 2009)

can i come over and party...possibly naked?!!?!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> can i come over and party...possibly naked?!!?!


depends, are you hot


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 13, 2009)

Masturbate.
Go around naked.
Sing really loud all the songs from The Lion King.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Masturbate.
> Go around naked.
> Sing really loud all the songs from The Lion King.


Adding these to my list


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Masturbate.
> Go around naked.
> Sing really loud all the songs from The Lion King.



This is what my weekend consisted of >_>


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Fap in your parents room.

While wearing your mother's panties and father socks.

And roleplay them being in the same body making love to themselves.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> This is what my weekend consisted of >_>


Yours, too?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 13, 2009)

shower with the door open?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> shower with the door open?



Question: Bathroom door or shower door/curtain?


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 13, 2009)

Take over the world? =o


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

Who said that because your parents are gone for a week means that you gotta stay in your house?

Sounds like big trouble. You're going to need plenty of legal advice before this thing is over. As your attorney, I advise you to rent a very fast car with no top. And you'll need the cocaine. Tape recorder for special music. Acapulco shirts. Get the hell out of L.A. for at least 48 hours. Blows my weekend.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Fap in your parents room.
> 
> While wearing your mother's panties and father socks.
> 
> And roleplay them being in the same body making love to themselves.


Oh God, she probably finds that sexy.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh God, she probably finds that sexy.


Or vice-versa you can wear your father panties and your mother's sock.

Also how the hell did you double your post count in 2 months I've been gone.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Or vice-versa you can wear your father panties and your mother's sock.
> 
> Also how the hell did you double your post count in 2 months I've been gone.


I get bored.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

I suggest you get naked and jack of to anime porn all day. Then when you bored with that just press watch chick flicks and listen to the same song on a permanent loop.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> that doesnt work
> youve never tried
> shut up


does that mean you have?


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Invite over little girls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA
????
FBI


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Naked is a good start. But messy suicide would be the best.


----------



## Collie (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't throw a party, especially if it's on a Saturday night.  This is a formula for a horrible disaster.  I saw it one tv once


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> - Be responsible and impress them upon their return.
> - Make millions.
> - Better yourself.



This is why Xipoid is my favourite person.



Shenzebo said:


> But that's no fun



Making millions of dollars in a week sounds pretty fun to me.



Shenzebo said:


> no friends



Ok so there is literally nothing interesting for you to do with your empty house unless you're into really heavy hallucinogenics.  So basically either do the vision quest or take Xipoid's advice and then maybe you will have some friends. 8)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ok so there is literally nothing interesting for you to do with your empty house unless you're into really heavy hallucinogenics. So basically either do the vision quest or take Xipoid's advice and then maybe you will have some friends. 8)


 
As your Attorney, I advise you to take a hit out of the little brown bottle in my shaving kit. You won't need much. Just a tiny taste.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But that's no fun



In all honesty, what is there even that you can do in their absence? Have you considered what you really want? When thought upon, you should realize that such an occurrence, while seemingly rare now, is just going to be commonplace when you are older. Therefore, I would suggest that you do something that meets the following requirements:

1) Allows you to express your freedom
2) Is greatly enjoyable
3) May have less of a chance to do when you are older/have more responsibilities
4) Holds no direct, unacceptable consequences
5) Draws you benefit as an experience

even if it is as simple as "doing nothing". Your youth is vanishing every waking moment of your life. Once it is all gone, the novelty of such a situation is long dead. So spend these precious few instances wisely. They are few and far between, and no one wants to grow up too fast.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Invite over little girls
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA
> ????
> FBI


I change my answer to this


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Your youth is vanishing every waking moment of your life. Once it is all gone, the novelty of such a situation is long dead. So spend these precious few instances wisely. They are few and far between, and no one wants to grow up too fast.



Xipoid did you remember to take your pills

Do we need to send you back to the home


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Xipoid did you remember to take your pills
> 
> Do we need to send you back to the home



I have no home.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I have no home.



:c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

HEIL HITLER *beats chest, cries out* OH GOD..... heil hitler!!!!! *salutes so hard that arm detaches from socket* heil hitler...


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> HEIL HITLER *beats chest, cries out* OH GOD..... heil hitler!!!!! *salutes so hard that arm detaches from socket* heil hitler...


 
For some reason I find that last part horribly amusing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

Invite me over for BBQ, I'm always available where there is free food a friend in need


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Invite over little girls
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA
> ????
> FBI


I know some little girls....


AzurePhoenix said:


> Naked is a good start. But messy suicide would be the best.


Hm....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 14, 2009)

Throw a party.


----------



## Liam (Dec 14, 2009)

Burn it all down to the ground!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going to second what the one person said about fucking your dog. Webcam must be involved at least once though :V


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Furry orgy?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 14, 2009)

1.  Get the homeless dude behind the convenience store to buy you a few kegs.
2.  Have a huge booze party
3.  ???
4.  Profit.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2009)

Attempt to reenact as much of the movie "Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead" as possible within the available time frame.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Attempt to reenact as much of the movie "Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead" as possible within the available time frame.



Or better still, you reenact one of the home alone movies. Shenzi can play the part of Michael Jackson, and uhhh... I forget how the rest of that movie goes....


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Come over to England and fuck me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2009)

Watch cartoons, drink energy drinks, post of FAF :V ?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Come over to England and fuck me.


Aw hun if I had the money I would~


Whitenoise said:


> Watch cartoons, drink energy drinks, post of FAF :V ?


I already do that.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 14, 2009)

Cover their bedroom in clingfilm

Dig a pit in the garden and make a mudbath

Masturbate once in every room and on every table

Fill a room with balloons


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 14, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Question: Bathroom door or shower door/curtain?



all of them D<
idk. lol
even if im home alone, i feel too awkward to XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

TOGA PARTAY!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Therefore, I would suggest that you do something that meets the following requirements:
> 
> 1) Allows you to express your freedom
> 2) Is greatly enjoyable
> ...


 
Take some Mescaline. Meets all the requirements.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 14, 2009)

build the biggest rube goldberg machine ever.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> build the biggest rube goldberg machine ever.


I'm terrible at building things


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm you can cook stuff you've never did before :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm you can cook stuff you've never did before :3


 
Cook WEED BROWNIES
http://www.marijuanacooking.com/


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Cook WEED BROWNIES
> http://www.marijuanacooking.com/


I have no money for weed. Would salvia brownies work?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 14, 2009)

Turn into a normal person and scare the shit out of them with it when they get back.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Suggestions on what to do during said time



PARTY  FUCK YEAH

I actually dunno what you can do.  I guess read, draw, watch movies, eat snackfood.  Stuff like that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Cook WEED BROWNIES
> http://www.marijuanacooking.com/


 
Fuck that, I'm going to do that when I get home...now where do I find some mary j at? :O


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Fuck that, I'm going to do that when I get home...now where do I find some mary j at? :O


You're black.  You're supposed to tell us.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Turn into a normal person and scare the shit out of them with it when they get back.


They think I'm normal already. Teehee.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I have no money for weed. Would salvia brownies work?


 
Salvia is more expensive than weed...
Just get about $20, or steal it from somebody, and score about a quarter ounce of Shwag. It is a waste if you use dank shit in your brownies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're black. You're supposed to tell us.


 
I can't give away that secret don't know what your talking about >.>


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Salvia is more expensive than weed...


You kidding or what?

Salvia is, like marijuana, a weed. It lives in the wild. But unlike marijuana, it's perfectly legal to grow in most states of the USA and in many other parts of the world. While it's illegal in most of the USA to prepare the plant for consumption as a drug, it's a bit ludicrous to suggest that you could be arrested for picking bits off an innocuous and perfectly legally-owned plant growing in your own garden.

I mean, the government telling you what (non-invasive) plants you may or may not grow in your garden, outside of a famine situation where nationalizing the means of food production might be seriously considered, has always seemed kind of dumb to me.

Then again, recreational use of any drug (except in very small doses) has always seemed kind of dumb to me, and yes, I've tried a few and still don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2009)

maybe something to do with kittens and rainbows?... if that's even an option for you shenzi?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Thou Dog said:


> You kidding or what?
> 
> Salvia is, like marijuana, a weed. It lives in the wild. But unlike marijuana, it's perfectly legal to grow in most states of the USA and in many other parts of the world. While it's illegal in most of the USA to prepare the plant for consumption as a drug, it's a bit ludicrous to suggest that you could be arrested for picking bits off an innocuous and perfectly legally-owned plant growing in your own garden.
> 
> ...


 
Talk to me if you have ever made salvia extracts at your house.
It is a pain in the ass. Trust me. Smoking the plant by itself barely produces any really noticeable effects unless you smoke a fuck load.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Talk to me if you have ever made salvia extracts at your house.
> It is a pain in the ass. Trust me. Smoking the plant by itself barely produces any really noticeable effects unless you smoke a fuck load.



people really know alot about one distinctive plant xD 

how about camellia sinensis?  

oh that gives me an idea.  it would be so fun to brew my own tea <3


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

Party. Invite us. Don't let us in your house, though; we'll fuck it up. :3


----------



## X (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> no friends



this is some text i cannot believe.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Milo said:


> people really know alot about one distinctive plant xD
> 
> how about camellia sinensis?
> 
> oh that gives me an idea.  it would be so fun to brew my own tea <3


 
Brew either Blue or White Lotus tea. It is <3


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Brew either Blue or White Lotus tea. It is <3



any. tea. is. good. tea. 

I'll brew my fucking sock. as long as it has the word "tea" in it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 14, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> all of them D<
> idk. lol
> even if im home alone, i feel too awkward to XD



I've done it with both at different times. The bathroom door open is fine...as long as no one is peeking through a window. >_<

The shower curtain...yeah...no fun when there's water all over the floor. Never again...>_<


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Furry orgy?



So, FurCon at Shenzebo's house?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Milo said:


> any. tea. is. good. tea.
> 
> I'll brew my fucking sock. as long as it has the word "tea" in it


 
No. You drink Blue Lotus tea, and you will physically feel obliged to brew it for the rest of eternity. The only way to break the addiction: Opium.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> No. You drink Blue Lotus tea, and you will physically feel obliged to brew it for the rest of eternity. The only way to break the addiction: Opium.



I don't really want to mess with drugs :| that's your thing lol.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Milo said:


> I don't really want to mess with drugs :| that's your thing lol.


 
It isn't drugs. 
It is just an natural, herbal psychoactive that happens to be a mild sedative euphoric.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> It isn't drugs.
> It is just an natural, herbal psychoactive that happens to be a mild sedative euphoric.



I really don't want to get into anything that will make me trip, chill, relax, whatever. I don't care who else does it, I just want the simple things

I don't have any physical problems. no frequent headaches or anything like that, so I don't have any reason for it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2009)

Milo said:


> any. tea. is. good. tea.
> 
> I'll brew my fucking sock. as long as it has the word "tea" in it


 Teabag?


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Teabag?



whatever way you meant it. you're right


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

i love putting a teabag in hot, boiling water <3


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Teabag?




Yes, I'll have a cup. Thank you.


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> Talk to me if you have ever made salvia extracts at your house. It is a pain in the ass. Trust me. Smoking the plant by itself barely produces any really noticeable effects unless you smoke a fuck load.


I haven't, but it's simple alchemy, right? If I understand the chemistry of the extraction, all you really need is a mortar and pestle, some reliable Pyrex cookware and a bottle of very strong booze.



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> i love putting a teabag in hot, boiling water <3


Just for fun I tried imagining this with the alternate meaning, and the image made me wince.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 14, 2009)

Thou Dog said:


> I haven't, but it's simple alchemy, right? If I understand the chemistry of the extraction, all you really need is a mortar and pestle, some reliable Pyrex cookware and a bottle of very strong booze.


 
Think Rubbing Alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol is what you need (or, at least it is the cheapest, and most readily available chemical. 
And because you're dealing with a propane based solvent, one wrong step messes everything up, or poisons the salvia.

Although, most often, it just makes it a black, tarlike mess.


----------



## virus (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't do anything too stupid you'll regret it. Trivial things go right ahead anything risky though usually isn't worth the time.

Oh boy parents are gone!!!! ... Oh well that doesn't mean anything *goes into normal habits*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> They think I'm normal already. Teehee.



After having read some of the threads on your family... yeah, you are pretty normal.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> After having read some of the threads on your family... yeah, you are pretty normal.



why, she's just as normal as you and I!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 15, 2009)

As Captain Picard said: "Let's all get drunk and play ping-pong!"


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

come visit me we can tramatize children and quite possibly hump things.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

trash the house and when your parents get home tell them your neighbor raped you to get him arrested oh and fuck your dog then eat it idk i think you would enjoy those things


----------



## Stahi (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> Fuck your dog.



I loled.


----------



## Gight (Dec 15, 2009)

cruncheweezy said:


> ...Take a bath in Jell-o.
> It's even a question?




She has a point.


----------



## Baako (Dec 15, 2009)

Make a giant sculpture of Ayers Rock made out of mashed potato and dirt.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2009)

Make a fort out of the sofa cushions. Invite me around to play with you in the fort :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw hun if I had the money I would~


One day~ <3


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd say invite me over, but I'm scared of a RL vore sequence playing out somehow.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> One day~ <3


Take a number, loverboy >_>


----------



## X (Dec 15, 2009)

if you didn't live 1,500+ miles away i would say lets hang out. 
but im really boring anyway, so that probably wouldn't work.

get stoned and stare at the midnight sky.


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Take a number, loverboy >_>


What does that mean?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> What does that mean?



umm like get in line/ wait your turn ect meaning she has many a man going for her :/


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

oh right i get it

Well I'm up for waiting. *gets number* *196* FFFF-


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

hehehe yeah you may want to check again thers a few zeros after that mine is 72049 yeah this is going to take some time X/


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

...Fuck.

BTW change your signature it's retarded.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...Fuck.
> 
> BTW change your signature it's retarded.



haha what ones retarded?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> haha what ones retarded?


Literally the whole thing. 

At least make the font smaller again.  It was slightly less annoying.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 16, 2009)

I was just home alone for 4 days.

Invite girlfriend over and get frisky for 5 hours. To SpongeBob.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I have no money for weed. Would salvia brownies work?


A gram of weed & a gram salvia costs the same :\

You'd need more then a G though...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm like get in line/ wait your turn ect meaning she has many a man going for her :/


That and she's mine >_>


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> A gram of weed & a gram salvia costs the same :\
> 
> You'd need more then a G though...


Well drat


Also I heard people are fighting over me. :3c


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

You need to smoke salvia, you can't just eat it.
Also it sucks.
Thanks.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You need to smoke salvia, you can't just eat it.
> Also it sucks.
> Thanks.


ED lied to me >:[


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Also I heard people are fighting over me. :3c


Surely this isn't a fight.

I'd win anyway. :3c


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Surely this isn't a fight.
> 
> I'd win anyway. :3c


Idk, Rigor's got some sharp claws


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Idk, Rigor's got some sharp claws


:c

But I'm British! I'll seduce Rigor into giving me my Shenzebo!

Meh probably won't work. :c


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Idk, Rigor's got some sharp claws


And I can raise the dead, among other fun things. Nekomata for the win.
[sub]And then there's my _other_ character...[/sub]



DarkNoctus said:


> :c
> 
> But I'm British! I'll seduce Rigor into giving me my Shenzebo!
> 
> Meh probably won't work. :c


The only Brit on the Internet who could possibly affect me thus is Yahtzee, and he's asexual :V


----------



## Slade (Dec 16, 2009)

Show them this thread. :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 16, 2009)

do sum durgs it;s oka


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 16, 2009)

Rave! Play loud music and annoy the hell out of your neighbors or wack off in front of a _PlayBoy_.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

so
no presents for christmas, then, huh


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Rave! Play loud music and annoy the hell out of your neighbors or *wack off* in front of a _PlayBoy_.



no penis


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That and she's mine >_>



hmm flirty are we?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

Slade said:


> Show them this thread. :V


Bitches don't know about my shitposting 


Ratte said:


> do sum durgs it;s oka


Wayyy ahead of you


jellyhurwit said:


> so
> no presents for christmas, then, huh


I'm getting useless shit I don't want, I know this


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

I say blast music get high and stay nude and for bonus points have so much sex you pass out.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I say blast music get high and stay nude and for bonus points have so much sex you pass out.


I wish my mom weren't here :[


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I wish my mom weren't here :[


 Why they are not gone yet?


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I wish my mom weren't here :[


 
sometimes I wish the same too :\


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> sometimes I wish the same too :\



3rded


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Move out on your own.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why they are not gone yet?


Oh, forgot to explain


My grandparents were leaving, but not my mom. I call them my parents because they adopted me.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Dec 17, 2009)

Look for drugs, fail to find any, give up and hang yourself.
IT'LL BE HILARIOUS!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 17, 2009)

Ackslawsin said:


> Look for drugs, fail to find any, give up and hang yourself.
> IT'LL BE HILARIOUS!


Suicide is never funny



unless it's messy


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 17, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm flirty are we?


Uh, _no._


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 18, 2009)

I once had a week to myself, but my brother decided he didn't want to stay at his friends house, I'll never have that opportunity again.
 Sooo... I suggest killing any siblings you have. With a jar... of peanutbutter... or a gun, can never go wrong with that.


----------

